# Lake Mac NSW



## Dean1 (Jan 3, 2008)

Lake Mac NSW 
A good day as opposed to many
4 bream 30+ and a 76cm jew in 2 1/2 hrs
styles point, on whiting fillets, after dark.
Enjoy.


----------

